# Florida Catfish Classic



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

This Friday 4pm- Saturday 12pm I will be fishing the Apalachicola River System. Tournament is 20 hours and paying out to the top 5 biggest catfish (any freshwater catfish). Paying out good money.

Largest Fish $2,500
2nd Largest $1,500
3rd Largest $1,000
4th Largest $750
5th Largest $500

Most Poundage $250

Cathunter will be there too so hopefully we'll bring back some titles to PFF!

I will post final results and pics here when tournament is over and will try to update live while fishing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

You know I will be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Cathunter is going to be there? Guess we know who is going to sweep the competition! 
Largest Fish $2,500 Cathunter
2nd Largest $1,500 Cathunter
3rd Largest $1,000 Cathunter
4th Largest $750 Cathunter
5th Largest $500 Cathunter

Most Poundage $250 Cathunter


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

MoganMan said:


> Cathunter is going to be there? Guess we know who is going to sweep the competition!
> Largest Fish $2,500 Cathunter
> 2nd Largest $1,500 Cathunter
> 3rd Largest $1,000 Cathunter
> ...


Ha I could only hope, my fishing partner has placed in multiple events on the Apalachicola as well, so we should have a good chance at winning something. A lot of good fishermen will be working the river.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Good luck ! go get em brother !

basnbud


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I have been humbled lately by our local rivers trying to bag some flatheads. Haven't had this bad of a trip to the Apalachicola in 3 years. 

My buddy and I only got 2 bites all night. 1 bite was a solid one but when I jumped up out of my bean bag to set the hook, both of my legs were asleep and I about went for a swim off my back deck. By the time I got my legs under me the fish had done hit rode. Made for quite a good laugh about 2am. Fished hard and moved every 30 minutes- 1 hour. I'm kicking myself for fishing a new stretch of the river. I have covered a lot of waters on the ap the past 3 years and I can now talk myself into settling down on particular stretch of river I like for future tournaments. 

This morning we wanted to kill some time before weigh in so we found a slough on the chipola and got some beautiful fat red breast. Buddy snagged a grass snake perched on a willow tree too. He was released up harmed. 

Many of the regular seasoned local anglers didn't have much luck either. They had just a few fish if any and no size. But of course there were some big fish brought to the boards and some decent stringers of numbers.

We received some important info at weigh in about how the tournament trail will be changing up a bit. They will now be adding the Choctawhatchee River to the tournament trail for a total of 5 tournaments a year (April, May(choctaw), June, August, and September (Classic). Specifics of the tournament are still on the table being discussed.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report there Tyler and photos. I see a couple of ladies kicked some butt to gain a spot in the top 5. Glad to hear the Choctaw will be added next year. Too bad on your luck but at least you didn't run off the road this time coming home. That's a plus. I sure liked that bream photo. When the Chocaw gets down in about a week maybe some of those can be found.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It was a fun event, we ended up catching the total most poundage with 112lbs of fish. Our biggest was 22lbs, we didn't hang around for the announcements at noon after finding out our big fish didn't make it on the board, we had been up for 30 hours and counting with no sleep. Skiff broke the bad news to me that we had most poundage but didn't hang around to cash in. Oh well, we got it all on film putting some stuff together right now. Maybe next time we can find that big bite.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*commitment*

Thanks Cathunter.........I have to hand it to you flathead hunters. It takes true commitment and dedication to fish the night hours required to catch the big ones.


----------

